# Jordon's custom stress bar.



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

This is my attempt at a custom trunk stress bar.
If you dont like it, thats fine, just dont put it down.
I love making things and found great joy in this project








So Here We Go:
What youll need.
A 5 foot length of 90 degree bar.
A 5 foot length of round bar ( 3/4 - 1 inch) diameter
A 1/4 inch drill bit.
Measuring tape.
8 14x1 screws.
Paint for whatever color chosen.
Paint thinner for cleaning.
Wire wheel.
Drill and grinder.
A drink for sure.
To start, cut the 90 degree round bar down to (2) 3 1/2 inch plates.
Make sure all the edges are fine and flush for welding later.
Drill 4 holes using the 1/4 inch bit
Be sure to trace the outside of the roundbar for reference
































Now take the roundbar and cut it to 40 inches in length
( this can be more or less depending on what thickess the 90 bar is)
























Once all the drilling is done clean the materials with
the wire wheel (there is an oil on it that makes it
unable to be painted if this is not done)
Then clean the materials with paint thinner and let them dry.
Now paint it with a color of your choice.
I chose to leave mine primer color for now, i will change
it later.

















And now you have this:








































As for welding, There are (2) nickel size
welds. I am having a local body shop
take care of it, as soon as it is done ill have final
project photos and install pictures.
I hope you all like it, and thanks for looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by J Eagan at 3:08 PM 10-16-2006_


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

AHHH I CANT WAIT TILL U MAKE MINE... soo nice.. looks great jordon


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (J Eagan)*

Where are you going to mount it to the car?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_Where are you going to mount it to the car?

x2
I'd buy/make one. Personally, I'd want to make the bar removeable depending on where it would mount.
More details!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_Where are you going to mount it to the car?

The bar is going on the interior of the trunk side to side. Its pretty much an upper rear trunk brace. I have the back seats out and a rear cage is going into the car in a few weeks. I made this to accompany the cage. Hopefully with the cage and this the back of the car will feel much stiffer and there will be less roll


_Modified by J Eagan at 5:00 PM 10-16-2006_


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (J Eagan)*

PROPS MAN, thats some nice craftsmanship


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_
Its pretty much an upper rear trunk brace. I have the back seats out and a rear cage is going into the car in a few weeks. 


Would your bar fit with the rear seats in or is it only for a no-seat application?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

the bar will fit no problem with the rear seats in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (HID DUbber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HID DUbber* »_PROPS MAN, thats some nice craftsmanship

Thanks a lot, i like how it turned out. I just need to get it in so i can see what it really does.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_the bar will fit no problem with the rear seats in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Please show detailed install pics so we can see exactly where and how you're mounting it. Very interested!!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

As soon as it is done i will have an update and detailed pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif One of my fathers employees is taking care of it so having it welded isnt a big task.
Thanks for the feedback everyone


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_x2
I'd buy/make one. Personally, I'd want to make the bar removeable depending on where it would mount.
More details!

yeah, i see where you are coming from. I thought about that but im still not sure how to go about fabricating one. With the cage its going to be worse enough for me anyway. Put it this way you would have a pretty nice grocery holder


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (J Eagan)*

get some ebay heim joints for either end of the bar and just put tabs on the end plats. Then a simple bolt will release the bar.
just a thought.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

you got some hairy ass hands.... but other than that its not a bad design... FYI if you had access to some standard MKIV bars you could take dimensions off of them and figure out tubing to move around the unibody of the beetle.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks a lot haha. But a MKIV bar is a golf and jetta bar. Theres nothing like this for the new beetles iirc.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_get some ebay heim joints for either end of the bar and just put tabs on the end plats. Then a simple bolt will release the bar.
just a thought.

I was thinking the same thing. Some heim joints from McMaster-Carr and bolt it in.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
Please show detailed install pics so we can see exactly where and how you're mounting it. Very interested!!

x2
I can have one fabbed up for me very easily and for free, plus I am bored http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_
yeah, i see where you are coming from. I thought about that but im still not sure how to go about fabricating one. With the cage its going to be worse enough for me anyway. Put it this way you would have a pretty nice grocery holder









Jordan! You are always one step ahead of me. I have been looking for a godo way to build a rear stress bar for some time. Whose roll cage are you going to use? Bolt-in or Weld-in?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i was looking at an auto power but i found a new company out of cali and for a better price (im on a different computer and the name escapes me, ill get it later) The cage will be a bolt in rear with a crossbrace. Im stoked to get it done.
Ill have full pictures of the whole interior once the cage and brace are done.
Thanks for the feedback everyone


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_i was looking at an auto power 

Good thing that you said "was". When Dad and I were shopping for cages for our SC all we heard was to stay away from Autopower cages. We went with OG Racing because it was too long of a wait for a Saftey Devices cage (Safety Devices = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

yeah, no auto power for me


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

SMOOTH, The cage is from http://www.ioportracing.com
For everyone watching this, I have decided not to do the heim joints. With the plans i have for my car i dont think they will be necessary.
Tonight i spent time working on my Buddy steves Stever-strike bar for his R32. They will both be done and installed over the weekend.
Here are some photos of the work done tonight








Im goin in!








































































Ill have the final photos up this weekend, and again thanks for looking, i appreciate it









_Modified by J Eagan at 5:51 PM 10-17-2006_

_Modified by J Eagan at 5:52 PM 10-17-2006_

_Modified by J Eagan at 5:52 PM 10-17-2006_

_Modified by J Eagan at 5:53 PM 10-17-2006_


_Modified by J Eagan at 5:54 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

woo hoo.. theres part of my stress bar...
thanks jbone 
seee u tomorrow


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Stever-Strike*

Man, I am VERY curious to see where it will mount in the NB.
Work faster!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

im going man im going, these things take time!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Jordon which cage are you going with? I have been looking at these and the safedrives.com for awhile now. The ones from IOPort ARE Autopower cages:
http://www.ioportracing.com/Me...AP712


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

yeah i noticed that, i had a direct link to the order page so i didnt see autopower being the manufacturer of them, bogus. Anyway im calling them and im going to see what the deal is. I like the crossbrace option.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_Man, I am VERY curious to see where it will mount in the NB.
Work faster!









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

this weekend everyone, this weekend


----------



## Irishguy951 (Sep 11, 2006)

IO only sells the Autopower cage... I was looking at getting one but I cant deside what one to get..


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

yeah, thats the one ive decided to get.


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Very nice work. I love making things my self... even if they look like ****








Have you considered making it adjustible in length? For example, we use a standard front bar that ties the two strut towers together to create more neg. camber by cranking down the length of the bar. Might be usefull if you are road racing. In a front wheel drive car maybe not so needed for the rear either, but its just a thought







Useless for the street unless you want to wear out your tires faster








Best regards,
Michael


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Ceraq)*

Hmmm, don't verts already have an intergrated OEM bar kinda like this inside/behind the back seats? I also have those two craptastic OEM crossbars underneath the rear axle, would love to have some nicer polished ones made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Billsbug at 2:07 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks a lot mike








Bill, im not sure but if verts do thats pretty cool.
They both go in for welding tomorrow, cant wait.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Is that galvanized conduit pipe? Better tell them to bulk up those welds, Galvanized doesnt take too well to that joining to steel
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Holy crap! I didn't realize I was in NB forum when I was reading this. Eagan, HUGE props for making something this nice. I might want to get one sometime if you'll be making them.
Can't wait to see installed pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Jordan which style roll cage are you looking at getting?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Holy crap! I didn't realize I was in NB forum when I was reading this. Eagan, HUGE props for making something this nice. I might want to get one sometime if you'll be making them.
Can't wait to see installed pics!

Thanks a lot man i appreciate that








Smooth, i am going to be using autopowers race cage


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (J Eagan)*

Which layout though:
http://www.ioportracing.com/Me...AP712
http://www.ioportracing.com/Me...AP712
http://www.ioportracing.com/Me...AP712


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://www.ioportracing.com/Me...AP712
Im going for just the crossbrace.


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

my "jordons custom stress bar" is being welded right now








this is gunna be sick


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

I just came home from work and my father surprised me with having them already done. Its in my car and pictures will be up soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_I just came home from work and my father surprised me with having them already done. Its in my car and pictures will be up soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Nice! Good father you got there








Let us know how the car feels with it.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*THIS SH*TS SICK*

Well, Here is it everyone. I did a quick install and snapped a few shots. Im going to repaint it do to the weld marks. The finished product will have a high gloss black finish. Ill will have better pics tomorrow. Enjoy


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

my "jordons coustom stress bar" was installed today.. and it is SOOOOO SICK... everyone should get one.. its amazing and looks awesome.. painted mine blue for my DBP R32..ill post pics tomorrow.. it came out amazing

GOOD WORK JORDON
thanks again


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Stever-Strike*

Dude, no offense. Looks good and props for doin it yourself, but from an engineering standpoint, it would provide more function closer to back of the rear seat where the suspension mounts. Thats where the majority of the force is exerted on the frame http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good work tho


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Stever-Strike*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks good, but I have a few of questions:
1) why all the way back in the hatch? Is that proven to be the part most prone to flexing in the New Beetle/Mk4? Is it the optimum spot for a brace?
2) I'm guessing you no longer have a spare tire. True?
3) Do you feel any difference in the handling of the car with it installed?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Dude, no offense. Looks good and props for doin it yourself, but from an engineering standpoint, it would provide more function closer to back of the rear seat where the suspension mounts. Thats where the majority of the force is exerted on the frame http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good work tho









I did consider that. I had looked at other designs and knew that that was the best area for the most. On a new beetle though i wasnt really sure about how to go about a fabricaton of something like that however. There currently isnt one out so i thought i would settle for something a little less intense i guess you could say. One thing that kept coming to me was that i didnt want to make something that would be an interferance to the rear cage. I know that the cage is going to give a lot of support to the area you are talking about. So i just thought ill put something more towards the rear of the car. I think with the cage and this in the rear the combo will turn out pretty well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just wanted to make something and have fun. I understand where you are coming from and i thank you for the information

















_Modified by J Eagan at 10:04 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks good, but I have a few of questions:
1) why all the way back in the hatch? Is that proven to be the part most prone to flexing in the New Beetle/Mk4? Is it the optimum spot for a brace?
2) I'm guessing you no longer have a spare tire. True?
3) Do you feel any difference in the handling of the car with it installed?


1) Mike, where the brace is placed isnt the area that recieves the most flex. John at eurojet informed me of that.
2) The spare is still accessable, you just cant pull it directly towards you. The tire must be taken out towards the seats, and then over the brace.
3) Even though John stated its not the best area, i did notice a very nice difference in cornering. The back end seems to feel a lot stronger and has more response. I hit a few twisties tonight and the car feels more solid.
All in all i honestly am very happy with it. Even though i was not sure the best placement of a support brace, where the bar sits now does make a difference. I hope this helped some of you and i appreciate all of your comments. I just wanted to have fun and make something new


_Modified by J Eagan at 9:57 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

this product in my R32
















this is where it will be going into on either side
this is the final product.. painted and installed





























































thanks jordon


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks awesome. Good job man!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks a lot, i really appreciate that


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i want one but i wonder if u can put it near the struts in the nb get back to me


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

im sent


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_i want one but i wonder if u can put it near the struts in the nb get back to me 

Same here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Any updates on the Roll Cage?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

this thread his inspired me. I'll have some pics after install.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_Any updates on the Roll Cage?

Unfortunately not. I had to take care of some more important things
this week that lowered my funds. Ive been really busy with doing college stuff and paying for winter maintenance.
November 3rd i will have sufficient funds once again.
I feel like i just keep talking about it and never doing it, but i assure you, it is coming








As soon as it is in, pictures will be on vortex


----------



## We Dub 1.8TopGun (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

where is mine you jerk?........ i thought we were buds


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (We Dub 1.8TopGun)*

robbie, its the night before trick or treaties, and you call me a jerk. I know where you live Mr.


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

woo hoo trick or treatiess tomorrow


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Stever-Strike*

My brace is fabbed up, welded up and bolted in. Right now it is just primered but it will be painted, cleared and wrapped in leather in the final product. I will take some pics when it is day light and will make sure to post them up both now and as a final product. I decided to mount mine right on the tunnels for the rear struts and just under the plastic trim pieces. This is right in the middle of trunk and cuts my trunk space in half, but I can definitely feel a difference when driving. This isn't the end all cure all for the beetle, but for the $9 i spent in materials I can't complain.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

post it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

i'm getting there. My GF loaded up my car with all of her crap and left it in there, hence no pics of the bar yet.


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

everytime i look at my trunk i love this more and more


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Stever-Strike*

Here is my bar temporarily mounted and primered. I am picking up nut-serts at the end of this week so I can mount it with allen head bolts and make it a little easier to remove. It will also be painted this week.








p.s. I used 1" 6061 aluminum square tubing with .25" 6061 aluminum plating on either end. 


_Modified by bugasm99 at 6:44 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice work


----------



## DieselTDIx2 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (Castor Troy)*

Wish the pics worked.
Sent pm on this ancient thread.
Thanks


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Jordon's custom stress bar. (DieselTDIx2)*

Yeah, can you please re-post the pics?








"Hollywood"


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

wow, big time back from the dead. I dont even have my beetle anymore.
Anyway, For those wondering i dont have the photos anymore, but i do have the original bar. (good thing because i forgot the specs) DieselTDIx2 i got your message, if you do want one ill see what i can do. I want to change the design since it obviously has flaws but that will be extremely hard since i dont have a beetle to work with. If you want an original i can do it. Lets keep it to PM so this doesnt get locked


----------

